

Intel OS X binary of latest multiplatform malware discovered - gregpurtell
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13727_7-57471882-263/intel-os-x-binary-of-latest-multiplatform-malware-discovered/

======
rshm
Java's signed applet based security model is flawed.

You can not expect a non-tech savvy user to have a knowledge for certificate
signing. The barrier between the local system and a rouge code is just a click
between two buttons (accept or cancel).

------
joe_the_user
Woah,

This is the first desktop Linux malware I've heard of.

Any more information available about this?

